# 189 Visa advice: delaying initial entry date



## worldcitizen25 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello all,
I recently received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through SkillSelect. While I went ahead and applied for the visa, I have not uploaded documents yet. Also, I haven't been assigned a CO as of now. 

I went through many threads in this forum and here's what I gather so far:
1) It is possible for people to be granted visas <6 months after they apply online and submit docs (which is great news!)
2) The initial entry can be made generally for one year after the date of the PCC and Medicals

My question here is as follows:
Since my plans are not 100 percent concrete yet, I would like to delay the initial entry date as much as possible. Keeping in mind that I paid the application fees about 8 days ago, how long can I delay uploading my PCC and Medical certificates? Again, I am trying to delay the initial entry date on my Visa as much as possible.

Any tips or suggestions will be appreciated .Thank you!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder exactly the same thing, except I haven't receive the inv. yet. I'll receive it %99 in Nov 15 though. Considering suspending my EoI for a couple of months, to delay the invitation. A bit risky though...
Hope someone answers soon.
Best of luck


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

There must be some reason for you to delay it, since u have paid the fees, you must upload documents, why would u not want to avail something you have paid money for?


----------



## worldcitizen25 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!

I want to have as much flexibility as possible as far as the date of initial entry is concerned: this will ensure that I don't have to rush and make a trip solely for the purpose of getting an entry stamp in my passport.

That being said, once I get a CO assigned: is it okay if I take a month or two to submit all docs? I understand that PCCs take weeks to get anyway. 

Thanks!


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

worldcitizen25 said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> I want to have as much flexibility as possible as far as the date of initial entry is concerned: this will ensure that I don't have to rush and make a trip solely for the purpose of getting an entry stamp in my passport.
> 
> ...


Same problem here, I just got my H1B renewed for another 3 years. In fact, I was quite sure that my H1B will not get renewed (that's why I started Oz migration process) as my company was not doing good financially, but somehow, it got renewed last week. So I am in a dilemma here. To move or not to move, and I already paid 3 grands.

Back to your question, there has to be some valid, genuine reason, for you to delay the application. When you are allocated a CO, he will clearly tell you that "*You have 28 days to file/upload all the docs*". If you do not or cannot upload, you owe an explanation to the CO or else CO will decide your case on whatever docs you provided. And the decision may not go in your favor.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Same problem here, I just got my H1B renewed for another 3 years. In fact, I was quite sure that my H1B will not get renewed (that's why I started Oz migration process) as my company was not doing good financially, but somehow, it got renewed last week. So I am in a dilemma here. To move or not to move, and I already paid 3 grands.
> 
> Back to your question, there has to be some valid, genuine reason, for you to delay the application. When you are allocated a CO, he will clearly tell you that "*You have 28 days to file/upload all the docs*". If you do not or cannot upload, you owe an explanation to the CO or else CO will decide your case on whatever docs you provided. And the decision may not go in your favor.


I haven't started for medicals, FBI, state clearance & Indian PCC. I am pretty sure I am not gonna cover all of these in just 28 days certainly. Do I have to keep giving status update to the CO?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> I haven't started for medicals, FBI, state clearance & Indian PCC. I am pretty sure I am not gonna cover all of these in just 28 days certainly. Do I have to keep giving status update to the CO?


Yeah, Just keep you CO updated ..... Medical is a 1 week deal at most .... What takes time time is the FBI check... approx 1.5 months ...


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Same problem here, I just got my H1B renewed for another 3 years. In fact, I was quite sure that my H1B will not get renewed (that's why I started Oz migration process) as my company was not doing good financially, but somehow, it got renewed last week. So I am in a dilemma here. To move or not to move, and I already paid 3 grands.
> 
> Back to your question, there has to be some valid, genuine reason, for you to delay the application. When you are allocated a CO, he will clearly tell you that "*You have 28 days to file/upload all the docs*". If you do not or cannot upload, you owe an explanation to the CO or else CO will decide your case on whatever docs you provided. And the decision may not go in your favor.


Hi
I have lodged my 189 application on 29 th OCT. Still awaiting for CO to be assigned. Just need to clarify one thing abt Medical. Since my i am bangladeshi citizen in my skillselect account Organize medicals it mentions clinics name in bangladesh. But i am working in japan now, So I can do my MEDS from Japan right? can you shed some light in this matter.

thanks


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my 189 application on 29 th OCT. Still awaiting for CO to be assigned. Just need to clarify one thing abt Medical. Since my i am bangladeshi citizen in my skillselect account Organize medicals it mentions clinics name in bangladesh. But i am working in japan now, So I can do my MEDS from Japan right? can you shed some light in this matter.
> 
> thanks


I am an Indian Citizen, working in United States. So it doesn't matter. Yes, you can do medicals in Japan. I hope you provided your Japanese address in the application.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

worldcitizen25 said:


> Hello all,
> I recently received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa through SkillSelect. While I went ahead and applied for the visa, I have not uploaded documents yet. Also, I haven't been assigned a CO as of now.
> 
> I went through many threads in this forum and here's what I gather so far:
> ...


You have your reasons for intending to delay entry, though I wonder why you submitted EOI in the first place. Once you are invited, you do not have control of how fast the process moves, well not entirely. There are a few things (legitimate) you could do to buy you time:

1. You have 60 days from the time you were invited till you submit EOI, so you could delay completing the application till you have say 2 weeks to go before the 60 day period elapses. You do not want to leave it too late as there can be unseen problems with the eVisa system.

2. Do not get medicals or PCC until Co requests them. CO will give you 28 days to provide the documents. You could buy another 21 days and submit when 7 days are left. You could even stretch time further if PCC takes longer than 28 dys - in such a scenario your CO will accept proof that you are waiting for PCC like a receipt showing payment of the fees.

After this there is nothing you can do to slow down the process. The elephant will be running downhill and no amount of pulling can stop him. Like any advice on the forum - follow this at your own risk!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

> You have your reasons for intending to delay entry, though I wonder why you submitted EOI in the first place. Once you are invited, you do not have control of how fast the process moves, well not entirely. There are a few things (legitimate) you could do to buy you time:


Well, it does happen; actually I am in a very similar situation.
Got invited yesterday for 189, and received a very good work offer from another country today. How about that...
In my case, I do not intend to lose my Australian visa opportunity, but still would like to 'try' how things will go in with the new job offer. This job offer will start with a one-year contract, therefore my plan is to try to get the Initial Entry Date on 189 visa as late as possible; to envelope this one-year contract period. If I decide to not extend that contract; I will have the option to 'resort' to AU with a 189 visa that still has not expired.



> 1. You have 60 days from the time you were invited till you submit EOI, so you could delay completing the application till you have say 2 weeks to go before the 60 day period elapses. You do not want to leave it too late as there can be unseen problems with the eVisa system.


How complete this first step needs to be? I mean, is it sufficient to only pay the visa fee and click on 'Apply Visa' to initiate a valid visa lodgement process? Or shall I need to provide any other documents at the time I click 'Apply Visa' ?



> 2. Do not get medicals or PCC until Co requests them. CO will give you 28 days to provide the documents. You could buy another 21 days and submit when 7 days are left. You could even stretch time further if PCC takes longer than 28 dys - in such a scenario your CO will accept proof that you are waiting for PCC like a receipt showing payment of the fees.


So, is such a timeline scenario realistic:
Invitation -> (wait ~55 days) -> Pay the visa fee and click 'Apply Visa' on SkillSelect -> (wait a few weeks until CO assigned) -> (Wait for CO to request the documents) -> (wait ~25 days) -> Submit PCC and Medicals.
I think such a case should account to about 3-4 months extra time...

What do you think? Any caveats here?
Thanks!


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I am an Indian Citizen, working in United States. So it doesn't matter. Yes, you can do medicals in Japan. I hope you provided your Japanese address in the application.


Hi paul007

thanks for the reply. Yes i provided my Japanese address as my current address. So how do i print the MED forms for me and my family? Cause in my skilselect account if i dont click the clinic names in bangladesh i cannot proceed with questions. Or Can i just print form 26 and 160 from the net fill them up and make an appointment?

Thanks again.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi paul007
> 
> thanks for the reply. Yes i provided my Japanese address as my current address. So how do i print the MED forms for me and my family? Cause in my skilselect account if i dont click the clinic names in bangladesh i cannot proceed with questions. Or Can i just print form 26 and 160 from the net fill them up and make an appointment?
> 
> Thanks again.



r u sure.

I could do it with India - done my Med on 27th Oct in Delhi


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi paul007
> 
> thanks for the reply. Yes i provided my Japanese address as my current address. So how do i print the MED forms for me and my family? Cause in my skilselect account if i dont click the clinic names in bangladesh i cannot proceed with questions. Or Can i just print form 26 and 160 from the net fill them up and make an appointment?
> 
> Thanks again.


I am not sure, What you mean by 

"_Cause in my skilselect account if i dont click the clinic names in bangladesh i cannot proceed with questions._" ??? 

I assume you have already paid 3 grands and you have access to your account here .. https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

So when you login to the A/c above you will see this "Organize your health exam..." see the screenshot below ....










Just click it and follow the instructions .....

Hope it helps ....


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

thewall said:


> r u sure.
> 
> I could do it with India - done my Med on 27th Oct in Delhi



Hi

When I click "organize medicals" it shows the list of only clinics of Bangladesh that does ehealth. It does not show the names of any Japanese clinics. Was this the case for your also? In your case did it show list of indian clinics also in your account?
could you please elaborate on this. thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> When I click "organize medicals" it shows the list of only clinics of Bangladesh that does ehealth. It does not show the names of any Japanese clinics. Was this the case for your also? In your case did it show list of indian clinics also in your account?
> could you please elaborate on this. thanks


somewhere they ask u "usual contry of residence" I remember I mentioned "India" not my "permanent address". So I got List of clinics in India, & I choose the one nearest to my "current residence"


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> When I click "organize medicals" it shows the list of only clinics of Bangladesh that does ehealth. It does not show the names of any Japanese clinics. Was this the case for your also? In your case did it show list of indian clinics also in your account?
> could you please elaborate on this. thanks


Hi 
Thanks for the reply. I put usual country of residence as Bangladesh as I am here in japan only for 1 year and will leave in February. So still i can do my MED in Japan right? don wanna go to BD only for MED. Should i ask when CO is assigned?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> When I click "organize medicals" it shows the list of only clinics of Bangladesh that does ehealth. It does not show the names of any Japanese clinics. Was this the case for your also? In your case did it show list of indian clinics also in your account?
> could you please elaborate on this. thanks



Check this out .....

Japan - Panel Physicians

Just call the clinic in your city and schedule your appointment.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

I had done my MED on 29th Nov. Now the clinic says that they can fill the results online of my family, but when they try to fill my results the system says "hold on a while". The clinic is trying to contact DIAC for this issue but no response yet. Did anyone experience the same problem. the clinic asked me if i want paper reults to be sent. Guys tell me what i can do now? my 28 days given my CO will be on 18th Dec.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had done my MED on 29th Nov. Now the clinic says that they can fill the results online of my family, but when they try to fill my results the system says "hold on a while". The clinic is trying to contact DIAC for this issue but no response yet. Did anyone experience the same problem. the clinic asked me if i want paper reults to be sent. Guys tell me what i can do now? my 28 days given my CO will be on 18th Dec.


u better ask this thread here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-116.html#post975073


i think paper is better option now


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for that. i will contact the clinic tomorrow for any further update. Does the paper results take longer time to process and should i inform my CO about it. 

Thanks




thewall said:


> u better ask this thread here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-116.html#post975073
> 
> ...


----------

